
Ask HN: Which tool for generating aesthetically pleasing C++ reference docs? - starbugs
Doxygen output is not exactly beautiful or state of the art. Tools that take doxygen XMLs and convert them to something visually pleasing and usable seem to be a mixed bag.<p>Are there any great projects you&#x27;d recommend?
======
billconan
I'm making [https://doctory.io](https://doctory.io) , but it's half baked.

~~~
billconan
don't use it, cause it is under development.

~~~
starbugs
I've looked into your tool. To be honest, I don't really get it. How do I get
started about creating a documentation?

~~~
stackmad
I'd recommend having a look at sphinx together with exhale
[https://exhale.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](https://exhale.readthedocs.io/en/latest/)

------
IloveHN84
Asciidoc

